# Was verpasse ich ohne 144Hz?



## Phaneroptera (19. März 2017)

Allo.

Ich spiele auf einem 27" Monitor, "nur" Full HD - und eben "nur" 60Hz. Ansonsten gefällt mir das Ding. Er hat auch Free Sync, leider habe ich aber keine AMD-Karte dafür.

Ich habe schon 4k gesehen und klar ist das besser, allerdings kann ich mir das nicht leisten und finde es einfach finanziell gesehen gerade angenehmer, da Full HD eben nicht so Hardware-Hunger hat und ich es mit hohen Details "hübsch genug" finde.

Was ich mich jedoch frage ist, was es mit den heute fast zum Standard gewordenen 144Hz auf sich hat. Was verpasse ich da genau mit meinem 60Hz-Monitor? Ich weiß nur, dass es "besser" ist, aber nicht, inwiefern.

Mein Monitor ist nicht alt (deswegen hoffe ich eigentlich, dass ich nicht so viel verpasse... nach einem Jahr einen Ersatz zu ordern wäre schon arg...) und meine Hardware ist gerade relativ gut. Bin ich ein Trottel, heutzutage noch vor 60Hz zu sitzen oder ist das, wie 4k, einfach "Luxus"?

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es da verschiedene Meinungen gibt, oder ob es eigentlich "Allgemeinwissen" ist, dass 144Hz zu einem aktuellen PC dazugehören. Es werden ja auch noch einige neue Monitore mit 60Hz angeboten, daher bin ich ratlos.

Je nachdem müsste ich eventuell den Monitor ja an die Spitze der "Hardware-Einkaufsliste" setzen, wenn wieder Geld reinkommt.

Für ein paar Kommentare / Meinungen wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Ion (19. März 2017)

Vorteile von 144Hz:
Geringerer Input-Lag
(Fast) keine Schlieren mehr
Tearing ist so schnell das du es nicht mehr siehst
Eingabe generell "flüssiger"

Es sieht eben einfach *deutlich* flüssiger aus und alles fühlt sich geschmeidiger an.


----------



## TollerHecht (19. März 2017)

Ich denke 144 Hz sind nett für Competitive FPS. Aber sobald du irgendwelche Spiele spielst bei denen es nicht direkt darum geht dass die kleinste Millisekunde über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet, würde ich ganz klar sagen dass hohe Hz Zahlen das letzte sind was du unbedingt möchtest. 144 Hz ist im Gegensatz zu dem was du stattdessen haben kannst, komplett uninteressant. 

Verpassen tust du mit viel Hz nicht wirklich viel. Aber sehr wohl wenn du auf 1440p, IPS / MVA Panels oder gar 21:9 verzichtest. Vor allem da die 144 Hzer auf 1080p und TN Panel limitiert sind. Zwar ein Muss für schnelle Shooter, aber wie gesagt. Für alles andere stellen die genannten Techniken das bessere Erlebnis. Ich bin davon gar nicht beeindruckt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2017)

Was du "verpasst" hängt vom persönlichen Empfinden ab und was du am PC so tust.

Ich bin ein 4K/60fps-Nutzer - habe aber bereits 144Hz sehen/spielen können.
Man kann natürlich nicht leugnen, dass 144 Hz extrem flüssig wirken und sowas für schnelle Spiele (Shooter, Rennsimulation usw.) absolut empfehlenswert ist, vor allem wenn man solche Spiele wirklich wettkampfmäßig betreibt. Persönlich bevorzuge ich aber (auch weil meine Genrepräferenz eher etwas "langsamer" ist) nur 60 fps die dafür extrem hübsch sind, also UHD und Regler möglichst weit rechts in den Grafiksettings.

Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt an mir persönlich liegt oder auf andere übertragen werden kann, ich schätze aber den Mehrwert von (viel) höherer Auflösung und/oder Bildschirmdiagonale als weit größer ein als mehr als 60 fps zu haben. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran dass ich seit 20 Jahren PC-Spiele zocke und ichs irgendwo im Unterbewusstsein noch gewöhnt bin mit für heutige Verhältnisse sehr geringen fps zu spielen - ich meine Half-Life, UT und Diablo 1/2  gingen auch mit 15-20 fps... 

Ich empfinde mittlerweile die 24fps von Kinos als sehr ruckelig, kann mit 30 fps leben und bin mit 48/60 fps (Kino/Spiel) zufrieden. Den Unterscheid zu 120/144 fps erkenne bzw. fühle ich zwar, das ist aber nichts was ich unbedingt haben müsste.


----------



## Doenertaker (19. März 2017)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Verpassen tust du mit viel Hz nicht wirklich viel. Aber sehr wohl wenn du auf 1440p, IPS / MVA Panels oder gar 21:9 verzichtest. Vor allem da die 144 Hzer auf 1080p und TN Panel limitiert sind.



1440p IPS 144Hz gibt es schon lange, bei 21:9 kann man auch 3440x1440 IPS mit 100Hz bekommen (bald auch von AOC als VA und sogar mit vergleichsweise niedrigem Preis), kostet aber eben alles. Ich finde den Unterschied beeindruckend und würde nie mehr darauf verzichten wollen, schon der Mauszeiger oder das Verschieben/Aufpoppen eines Fensters ist so viel flüssiger und lebendiger. Hinzu kommen natürlich noch die Bewegungen bei Spielen, dort merkt man den Unterschied am meisten. Einzig der Preis schreckt oft ab, ich persönlich warte ja noch auf 4k 144Hz bis zum nächsten Upgrade, aber bis das mal etabliert (und für mich erschwinglich) ist wird noch mindestens ein Jahr vergehen... 4k 60Hz wäre ja schon bezahlbar, kommt aber aus genannten Gründen bei mir eben nicht in Frage. Wenn du aber noch nie 144Hz gesehen hast und dich nichts an 60Hz stört, wirst du es gar nicht brauchen, solltest dich aber auch davon fernhalten es mal für eine Woche oder so zu testen, danach möchtest du nämlich nicht mehr zurück


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2017)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Ich denke 144 Hz sind nett für Competitive FPS. Aber sobald du irgendwelche Spiele spielst bei denen es nicht direkt darum geht dass die kleinste Millisekunde über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet, würde ich ganz klar sagen dass hohe Hz Zahlen das letzte sind was du unbedingt möchtest. 144 Hz ist im Gegensatz zu dem was du stattdessen haben kannst, komplett uninteressant.
> 
> Verpassen tust du mit viel Hz nicht wirklich viel. Aber sehr wohl wenn du auf 1440p, IPS / MVA Panels oder gar 21:9 verzichtest. Vor allem da die 144 Hzer auf 1080p und TN Panel limitiert sind. Zwar ein Muss für schnelle Shooter, aber wie gesagt. Für alles andere stellen die genannten Techniken das bessere Erlebnis. Ich bin davon gar nicht beeindruckt.



Hast du selber schon mal 144Hz gehabt oder wie kommst du zu dem Ergebnis, dass 144Hz nur für kompetetive Shooter etwas ist? 
Zudem ist 144Hz nicht auf TN, FHD und 16:9 begrenzt. 


@TE 
144Hz bringen vor allem eins:
Ein flüssigeres, stabileres Bild. 
Auch tearing ist meist weniger vorhanden als bei 60Hz Monitoren.


----------



## Phaneroptera (19. März 2017)

Hm, wenn ich in meiner kleinen Welt mit Full HD und 60Hz und vielen Frames (weil: gute Hardware) meinen Spaß habe, ohne dass mich direkt etwas stört - Tearing und so war für mich bisher nur bei ein oder zwei Spielen wirklich störend - hört es sich für mich so an, als ob ich da nicht irgendwie gute Hardware verschwende weil mein Monitor alles bremst oder so, sondern dass es einfach nur zu bedenken ist für den nächsten Monitor. Korrigiert mich wenn ich das falsch verstehe. 

Also ich habe wie gesagt 4k auch mal gesehen und für mich persönlich war da die Wahl zwischen 4k mit recht niedrigen Details und Full HD mit allem "maxed out" schwierig, fast eher in Richtung FHD tendierend.

4k macht mir halt Angst weil man finanziell gut ausgestattet sein müsste um da durchgehend auch die Hardware dafür nachkaufen zu können. Und niemand möchte die native Auflösung runterschrauben, das wäre ja eben das schlimmste...

"Extrem flüssig" und so hört sich natürlich sehr verführerisch an... also muss ich unbedingt bis zum nächsten Monitor aufpassen, keinem 144Hz-Monitor über den Weg zu laufen. 

Also 144Hz sind schon notiert, Full HD will ich aber fast behalten, weil meine Hardware dann so schön zukunftstauglich wäre...


----------



## TomatenKenny (19. März 2017)

bei grakas die ab 60+FPS fiepen, surren, kreichen oder sonst etwas, nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2017)

Würde nicht sagen, das man da etwas verpasst. Davon sehen die Spiele auch nicht besser aus.

Dann eher auf höhere Auflösung gehen, eventuell mit FreeSync.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2017)

Einfach mal ein Video bei Youtube mit 30fps und dann 60fps angucken, einen ähnlichen Effekt hat 144Hz bei Spielen.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (20. März 2017)

Jetzt muss ich mal eine dumme frage los werden:
Macht es überhaut sinn wenn man sich ein 144 Hz TFT kauft ob woll man in keinen spiel mehr wie 90 FPS erreichen kann ?
Sorry fürs reinfragen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2017)

ja, macht es.


----------



## Phaneroptera (20. März 2017)

Hmm, jetzt "müsste" ich eigentlich ja einen Monitor mit G-Sync (+100-200€) kaufen, aber es wird ja nicht ewig eine Nvidia-Karte in meinem Rechner stecken.

Ach, irgendwie ist die Entscheidung doof. 

Ich habe ein schönes Gerät vor mir, nur fehlt eine höhere Hz-Zahl und G-Sync. Ansonsten ist es ja ohne Makel. Aber 144Hz und auch G-Sync klingen so lecker. Arrrrghh.

Das Teufelchen auf der Schulter sagt kaufen, das Engelchen sagt abwarten was die Zukunft überhaupt bringt mit G-Sync etc und ob die neuen AMD-Karten nicht der Knüller werden - und nich einen schönen Monitor verbannen weil er zu wenig Herzt.

Normalerweise höre ich auf das Teufelchen. -.-"

edit: Im Fall der Fälle wäre es wohl ein Acer Predator, der auch die Auflösung eine Stufe hoch schraubt, 144Hz+ hat, GSync. Ob 24 oder 27 wäre noch die Entscheidung. Aber das Engelchen protestiert.

edit2: das wäre die eventuelle Auswahl -> 

Acer Predator XB271HUA, LED-Monitor schwarz'/'rot, HDMI, DP, USB 3.0-Hub, G-Sync, ULMB

Acer XB241YU, LED-Monitor HDMI, DisplayPort, USB 3.0

ASUS PG248Q, LED-Monitor schwarz'/'rot, HDMI, DisplayPort, USB, Pivot, Gsync


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2017)

Wenn du dir unsicher bist, warte Vega ab und entscheide dann.


----------



## Phaneroptera (20. März 2017)

Könnte Vega mit Freesync denn ein kleiner "Ausgleich" sein?

Ich sitze gerade halt nur nochmal extra auf heißen Kohlen weil ich die nächste Zeit endlich mal viel zum Zocken kommen werde und da will man natürlich ein möglichst gutes Erlebnis.

Habe momentan einen *Samsung C27F396FH* - weiß nicht wie ihr den einordnen würdet von "schnell ersetzen" bis "eigentlich noch echt ok". Alt ist er ja nicht.

edit: Ist eine 1440-Auflösung auf einem 23,8 Zoll-Monitor nicht etwas extrem?


----------



## Rwk (20. März 2017)

Hast du denn störenedes Tearing mit dem Samsung ?
Nur weil 144Hz im Trend ist, muß man es ja noch lange nicht kaufen.
Würde an deiner Stelle nur upgraden, wenn dich Ruckler bei Videos, Tearing usw. stören.
Kenne viele Leute die es gar nicht anders gewohnt sind und es deswegen kaum wahrnehmen.

Davon abgesehen gibt es soweit ich weiss derzeit keinen perfekten 144Hz Monitor auf dem Markt !
Bei IPS Modellen hast du mit Lichthöfen zu kämpfen, bei TN mit Blickwinkeln und blasseren Farben...
Beide Varianten können unter Banding, Ghosting und schlechten Schwarzwerten usw. leiden...

Vielleicht bist du am besten damit beraten, erstmal den Samsung weiter zu nutzen und abzuwarten, was in den nächsten Monaten, oder gar Jahren noch auf den Markt kommt.

Ich persönlich warte noch auf den perfekten 144Hz-IPS-1ms-27"-1440p Monitor ohne Glow oder Lichthöfe, da würde mir die Geldbörse gleich hinhüpfen. 
Um die Zeit bis dahin zu überbrücken, reicht mir mein Dell S2716DG völlig !


----------



## Phaneroptera (20. März 2017)

Ich merke eher das "Flimmern", wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. Also kein direktes ruckeln, aber es ist eben nicht - das Wort passt so wie es hier benutzt wurde - "geschmeidig". Aber wie ein Vorredner sagte, vielleicht würde auch Vega mit FreeSync da Abhilfe schaffen. Ist halt unsicher.

Du hast wenn ich es richtig sehe G-Sync, das macht ja auch was aus - also du stehst da schon besser da. 

Wobei ich gerade die hier empfohlenen Webseiten abgegrast habe und mein Monitor von den Profis dort für nicht-Profi-Spieler als wirklich guter Monitor bewertet wurde. Also ist die Frage, ob eine dicke Investition hier sinnvoll ist, wirklich berechtigt.

Ich meine, wir sprechen hier von Beträgen, die einem eine High-End-Grafikkarte oder gar ein ganzes kleines untere-Mittelklasse-System bringen könnten.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2017)

Schön das immer nur alle von IPS reden, als wenn das die beste Technik wäre.
Jede Technik hat ihre Vor-und Nachteile, man muss halt für sich entscheiden was einem wichtig ist.
Fakt ist aber, weder TN, IPS oder VA gehört die Zukunft.
Sobald die Probleme mit OLED gelöst sind, wird wohl kaum noch einer die "alten Techniken" wollen.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
G/Freesync macht aus 60Hz auch keine 144Hz.


----------



## Rwk (20. März 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> ...aber es wird ja nicht ewig eine Nvidia-Karte in meinem Rechner stecken.


Wenn du dich nicht auf einen Graka-Hersteller festlegen willst, dann kauf doch lieber einen normalen 144Hz Monitor ohne G-Sync oder FreeSync.
Da sparst du viel Geld und hast dann trotzdem eine Menge Geschmeidigkeit. 

Schaue auch mal in diesen Thread, könnte für dich interessant sein:
Wie sinnvoll ist 144 Hz + Gsync



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sobald die Probleme mit OLED gelöst sind.


Du meinst du unfassbar kurze Lebensdauer ?
Ja wäre schön wenn das gelöst wird !


----------



## Phaneroptera (20. März 2017)

Hm, irgendwie sieht es für mich - obwohl es mich extrem in den Fingern juckt - fast so aus, als wäre die vernünftige Entscheidung, noch ein Wenig zu warten. Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als wäre es für meine Ansprüche gerade einfach nicht der beste Zeitpunkt und dass in 6 Monaten oder so vielleicht schon mehr Bewegung reinkommt. Wenn ich so schaue, sind die "Top-Empfehlungen" teilweise ja schon älter als mein Monitor.

Ich weiß, Warten ist fast immer "besser", aber hier speziell: würdet ihr das so unterschreiben, dass ich besser noch ein halbes Jahr oder so mit meinen 60Hz lebe - so wie der Grafik-/Monitor-Markt gerade aussieht?


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Du meinst du unfassbar kurze Lebensdauer ?
> Ja wäre schön wenn das gelöst wird !


Ja, 11 Jahre Dauerbetrieb sind schon unfassbar kurz


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2017)

Das ist wohl noch das geringste Problem. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, kämpft die OLED-Technik damit, dass sich statische Bilder recht schnell einbrennen sollen, wie das bei Plasma-Fernsehern der Fall war.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2017)

Das Problem meinte ich auch eigentlich. 
Aber so ich das verstanden habe, ist LG dabei das Problem zu vermindern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. März 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, kämpft die OLED-Technik damit, dass sich statische Bilder recht schnell einbrennen sollen, wie das bei Plasma-Fernsehern der Fall war.



Das ist ein Problem und dazu kommt ein weiteres:
Die OLEDs verlieren recht schnell aus verschleißgründen ihre Leuchtkraft, sprich OLEDs werden weitaus schneller als LEDs dunkler mit der Betriebsdauer bei sonst gleichen Bedingungen. Das könnte man jetzt noch durch nachregeln beheben, das schlimme ist aber: Verschiedene Farben altern verschieden schnell - und so wird die farbwiedergabe je länger man das TFT benutzt immer "falscher".

Hersteller begegnen dem aktuell mit dem Ansatz, die blauen OLED-bereiche beispielsweise etwas größer zu machen als die roten OLED-Bereiche und damit den schnelleren Verschleiß von Blau zu kompensieren... wirklich gut sieht das aber noch immer nicht aus wenn das Ding mal ein paar tausend Stunden geleuchtet hat.


----------



## Phaneroptera (20. März 2017)

Also nur zur Information: ich habe mich entschieden, noch etwas die Entwicklung abzuwarten und habe mir dafür etwas anderes gegönnt, was nicht so eine heftige Investition ist. Ich finde momentan kein Gerät, bei dem ich denke "Das ist es!" und so sollte es bei meinem nächsten Monitor schon sein.

Und da ich außerhalb von kurzen Einblicken die hohen Auflösungen und Hz-Zahlen nicht kenne, hilft mir dieses Unwissen, die Sachen in Full HD bei 60Hz trotzdem noch genießen zu können. 

Danke für eure Antworten und sorry für den schusseligen Thread.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (20. März 2017)

Also ich fand den Thread überaus interessant, weil ich mich mit der Frage "1440p-60Hz-IPS-Monitor weiter benutzen" oder "1080p-144Hz-TN-Monitor beschaffen" auch schon herum geplagt habe.
Fakt ist, da ich mich neben Zocken auch mit Film- und Videobearbeitung beschäftige, möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr zu einem TN-Panel zurück. Ich glaube, das würde ich einfach als zu kontrastarm und zu "matschig" empfinden.
Somit bleibt mein Dell UltraSharp U2515H auch weiterhin im Bestand


----------



## LudwigX (20. März 2017)

Seit dem ich einen 144Hz Monitor habe möchte ich es nicht  mehr missen.  

Viele Leute verbreiten Unsinn a la :" du brauchst mindestens xx fps damit du den Unterschied merkst".  
Das Bild ist auch bei wenig fps deutlich ruhiger und man hat spürbar weniger input lag.


----------



## TollerHecht (21. März 2017)

Seit dem ich meinen 21:9 1440p IPS 100 Hz Monitor habe möchte ich meinen auch nicht mehr missen. Vor allem da ich bereits sämtliche 16:9 120 Hz+ durch hatte. Also ich bin nicht sonderlich der Hardcore zocker, im Gegensatz zur höheren Auflösung, den Farbe, dem Blickwinkel und des Formates, bietet für mich 144 Hz rein gar nichts was es rechtfertigen würde.  Aber ich meine heutzutage geht es ja nicht mehr darum ein schönes Bild, gute Qualität oder Immersion zu haben, sondern eher darum hauptsache viel FPS und flüssig. Was ich abseits von Spielen auch gar nicht verstehen... denn ich weiß was ein gutes TN Panel, und was ein gutes IPS/PLS oder MVA Panel kann. Und TN ist weiterhin eine absolut veraltete Technik, die eben den Vorteil hat schnell und günstig zu sein. Ich hoffe auch dass die OLED's den Displaymarkt aufpeppeln.


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2017)

Wow, du hattest schon 77 Monitore bei dir zu Hause. LCD-Monitore mit Format: 16:9, Max. Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 120Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Respekt, soviel hatte ich noch nicht da.
Anscheinend hast du auch immer noch nicht verstanden, dass es auch WQHD 144Hz Monitore mit IPS gibt.
Aber was rede ich, du hattest ja schon alle Monitore da.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2017)

Was du verpasst?
Natürlich 4k, denn darunter ist alles inzwischen furchtbar und es gibt keine 4k Monitore mit 144Hz.


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was du verpasst?
> Natürlich 4k, denn darunter ist alles inzwischen furchtbar und es gibt keine 4k Monitore mit 144Hz.


Momentan noch nicht, aber bald.
ASUS ROG Swift PG27UQ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und alles unter 4K als furchtbar zu bezeichnen, halte ich doch für sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## TollerHecht (21. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, du hattest schon 77 Monitore bei dir zu Hause. LCD-Monitore mit Format: 16:9, Max. Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 120Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Respekt, soviel hatte ich noch nicht da.
> Anscheinend hast du auch immer noch nicht verstanden, dass es auch WQHD 144Hz Monitore mit IPS gibt.
> Aber was rede ich, du hattest ja schon alle Monitore da.


Ich glaube ich spreche mit einer Wand, du unterschätzt mich gnadenlos,  ich habe in den letzten drei Jahren so viele Monitore hier stehen gehabt dass ich denke in der Lage zu sein ein Urteil fällen zu können. Und wenn ich sage dass TN IPS blickwinkel und farbentechnisch nicht das Wasser reichen kann, und Fachmagazine meine Meinung unterstützen, dann bringt es nichts wenn du weiterhin stur das Gegenteil behauptest. Es stimmt einfach nicht dass TN, IPS das Wasser reichen kann. Das sind Fakten die man schnell mit einem Colorimeter prüfen kann, und dann willst du mir das Gegenteil beweisen? Ok!


----------



## JoM79 (21. März 2017)

Und du scheinst immer noch nicht zu verstehen, dass 144Hz Monitore nicht auf TN begrenzt sind.


----------



## Phaneroptera (21. März 2017)

Unter 4k ist alles inzwischen furchtbar? Ist das dein Ernst oder soll das Ironie/Sarkasmus oder sonstwas sein?

Dann kann ich gleich einpacken. Bei mir kommt nicht genug Geld rein um ein 4k-System auf dem nötigen Stand zu halten. Am besten noch den Top-Monitor für 1,2k Euronen oder?

Also ich hab eigentlich ein recht teures System um problemlos jetzt und in naher Zukunft FHD voll auszunutzen. Und das ist jetzt plötzlich low-end?

Vielleicht sollte ich lernen, mit dem Pad zu zocken und mich dem Konsolen-Fußvolk anschließen.


----------



## Rwk (21. März 2017)

Lass dich nicht beirren. 
Was nutzt 4K bei 60Hz...so ein Klamauk käme mir nicht auf den Schreibtisch ! *duck*
Aber für die einen ist halt die Auflösung am wichtigsten, für die anderen die Geschmeidigkeit...
Muß jeder selbst entscheiden, wo seine Prioritäten liegen.

Der PG27UQ wird interessant, aber ich fürchte der wird trotzdem Lichthöfe haben und für mich dann keine Option sein.


----------



## Doenertaker (21. März 2017)

Das hier ist ein Hardware-Forum, hier können sich Enthusiasten/Leute mit besonderen Ansprüchen über Dinge freuen, von denen ein Großteil der "normalen" Menschen noch nie etwas gehört hat (und die vermutlich mit ihrem 720p-Laptop unterwegs sind, aber auch garnichts besseres brauchen). 
Da muss ich mich auch selbst schuldig bekennen, natürlich reicht beim Surfen und ein paar Spielen auch ein 1080p 60Hz-Monitor, aber wenn man weiß wie schön scharf und flüssig das alles sein könnte, da möchte man natürlich mehr. Und Hobbys haben ja oft so den fiesen Nebengeschmack, Unmengen an Geld zu verschlingen, warum sollte das hier also anders sein. Da darf man auch schon mal lange bevor es überhaupt da ist anfangen auf 4k 144Hz zu sparen


----------



## Phaneroptera (21. März 2017)

Ach jetzt bereue ich nur noch, den Thread überhaupt aufgemacht zu haben. 

Klar ist das ein Extrem-Forum. Meine Kiste sieht auch dementsprechend aus, ich bin dem in Sachen Hardware nicht fern. 

Aber diese Aussagen hier über FHD (und da wären noch meine lausigen 60Hz) schocken und verunsichern mich jetzt schon arg, denn außerhalb dieses Threads bin ich eher auf Pro/Contra-Listen gestoßen - eine andere Welt, in der auch mein aktueller Schirm noch Platz gehabt hätte. 

Das hier hat dann nichts mehr mit Enthusiast oder so zu tun, sondern da braucht es eher einen Realitätscheck - vielleicht ja bei mir selber, das habe ich mir ja hiermit eingebrockt. 
Habe mir damit selbst ein gutes Stück Spielspaß geraubt, da ich jetzt ständig denken werde, wie ******* mein Monitor ist - so extrem wie die Aussagen da ausfallen ist meine Hardware ja viel zu gut für den Schirm.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2017)

Mach das DSR auf 4x an und übernimm die Auflösung in Spielen, dann wirst du nicht mehr denken dass deine Hardware zu gut ist.


----------



## Darkseth (22. März 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Ach jetzt bereue ich nur noch, den Thread überhaupt aufgemacht zu haben.
> 
> Klar ist das ein Extrem-Forum. Meine Kiste sieht auch dementsprechend aus, ich bin dem in Sachen Hardware nicht fern.
> 
> ...


Sieh den Punkt mal so: Es gibt auch leute, die sich für 120 000€ nen Maybach kaufen in Vollausstattung und der Meinung sind, alles drunter ist furchtbar und billig-mist.

Nimm die Meinung eines anderen Users als genau das, was sie ist: Eine x-beliebige Meinung eines x-beliebigesn users. Nicht mehr, und nicht weniger. Das ist weder Fakt, noch ein Dogma, oder sonst was, dass man dem folgen muss. ^^

Im Computerbase Forum hab ich neulich nen user gesehen, der nen 4k Monitor auf dem Tisch hatte, und daneben nen 1080p Monitor, auf dem er 4k Downsampling genutzt hat.
Er meinte, es kam dem Nativen 4k schon SEHR nahe, zumindest ingame.


Achja, für 1440p musst du den fakktor 1.78 einstellen. ^^


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mach das DSR auf 4x an und übernimm die Auflösung in Spielen, dann wirst du nicht mehr denken dass deine Hardware zu gut ist.



Entweder denkst du, du wärst witzig - oder man muss dir das nochmal erklären: genau DAS ist die Befürchtung, dass die Hardware bei 4k oder diesem "Vorschlag" immer wieder schnell schlapp macht. Das "zu gut" bezog sich, wie aus dem Kontext eigentlich vollkommen klar erkenntlich, auf das Zocken in FHD.

Nach langem Suchen erscheint es mir irgendwie ein wenig so, als wäre der sinnvolle Mittelweg WQHD + 144Hz. Aber da ich gerade keine 700 Öcken übrig habe, werde ich vorerst mit meinem Unterschicht-Monitor zurechtkommen müssen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2017)

Ok, dann erkläre ich es dir nochmal.
Du hast jetzt dank DSR die Wahl der Auflösung.
Hast du in einem Spiel viel fps, dreh die Auflösung und zieh die Vorteile aus dem Downsampling.
Vor allem kannst du dann sehen, wo du jetzt mit deiner Hardware in WQHD oder 4K stehst.


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. März 2017)

Ok, du hast es immer noch nicht. Wenn du jetzt immer noch denkst, du musst das erklären...

Lass gut sein.

(Entweder checkst du es nicht oder hältst mich für einen Volltrottel, beides ein Grund es sein zu lassen.)


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2017)

Ich zeig dir nur nen Weg auf das Beste aus deinem Monitor rauszuholen.
Genauso wie dir hier andere Leute versuchen zu helfen.
Das einzige was dir dazu kommt, sind Beschwerden wie sehr wir doch das Leben schwer machen und dir alles schlecht reden wollen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. März 2017)

Sorry, aber das finde ich jetzt echt *frech und absurd*. Ich versuchte dir einfach nur mehrmals, zu erklären, dass das Skalieren (oder wie man es nennt) der Auflösung mir schon lange bekannt ist und ich das auch betreibe. Deswegen hat dein Kommentar gar nicht gepasst, weil sich _"Hardware zu gut"_ auf eine FHD-Auflösung bezogen hat. Das, und die Art der *Formulierung* haben es *nicht* wie einen Ratschlag erscheinen lassen.

Wichtiger: Ich habe nirgends gesagt, dass irgendjemand von euch mir das Leben schwer macht - sondern, dass ich mir jetzt durch das Wissen/Unwissen das Leben selbst schwer mache. *Ohne irgendwo mit dem Finger auf jemanden zu zeigen. Und somit wird absolut nicht behauptet, dass jemand "Schuld" daran haben soll.* 
Und Aussagen wie die eine, dass _"alles furchtbar"_ sei außer 4k - ohne irgendeine weitere Erläuterung - ist nicht unkritisch und das sehe ja nicht nur ich so. Das war auch nichts, was _"Hilfe"_ auch nur nahe kommt. 
Das, und das was du jetzt produzierst, sind die einzigen Antworten hier, für die ich nicht *dankbar* bin. Ansonsten eigentlich nur (zwar durch das Thema - als Laie - schwierig einzuordnende) stets *freundliche* und informative Antworten. 
*Du hast mir überhaupt nichts aufgezeigt* - und eben das, also dass du mir nichts neues aufzeigst, habe ich dir erklären wollen. Und ich war mir nur nicht sicher, ob du nur einen "Witz" machen wolltest - wegen der Formulierung deines ersten _"Hinweises"_.

*Was du mir jetzt unterstellst ist lächerlich* und mir jetzt so ans Bein zu pinkeln ist absolut unnötig und wie gesagt *nicht den Tatsachen entsprechend*.

Alles hier im Thread lief freundlich, also könntest du deinen Teil dazu beitragen und diesen verbalen Dünnpfiff zurücknehmen.


----------



## wtfNow (22. März 2017)

Ich stand vor kurzem auch vor der Wahl und habe mich für 4K 60Hz enschieden, gibt übrigens schon brauchbare mit IPS ab 400€.
Spiele müssen auch nicht auf maximalen Einstellungen laufen um gut auszusehen, ein BF1 auf Mittel mit Ultra Texturen sieht in 4K (55-65fps mit RX 480) schon deutlich besser aus als FHD @ Max + AA, die "echten" 4K Texturen kommen nämlich so langsam und verbrauchen kaum GPU Power, AA kann man sich sparen (4K@27").
Die Anforderungen halten sich da auch in Grenzen, FreeSync ab 40Hz kommt einem noch entgegen und "gaukelt" quasi mehr Rechenpower vor wenn es bei langsameren SinglePlayer Titeln noch schicker sein soll.

Ausschlaggebend waren bei mir dann aber die anderen Anwendungen, ich lese, schaue und schreibe viel am PC und das ist einfach angenehmer bei scharfen Buchstaben und Videos. Parallel 2 (oder mehr) offene Fenster ist durch die größere Fläche kein Thema. 144Hz bieten mir in den Fällen bis auf die flüssigere Bewegung beim Mauszeiger keinen Mehrwert.
Gaming ist nur eine Nebenbeschäftigung.


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. März 2017)

Schaue auch relativ viel, ist da ein IPS Panel denn wirklich sehr viel besser? Oder kann man das allgemein nicht so sagen?


----------



## KrHome (22. März 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Schaue auch relativ viel, ist das ein IPS Panel denn wirklich sehr viel besser? Oder kann man das allgemein nicht so sagen?


Ein IPS Panel ist um Welten besser als ein TN Panel. Selbst ein 150 Euro IPS Panel ist besser als das beste TN Panel auf dem Markt. Blickwinkelstabilität, Kontast und Farbtreue sind eine andere Liga. 

Ich bin ambitionierter Hobbyfotograf und hatte jahrelang ein bestmöglich kalibriertes TN Panel. Die Hälfte meiner Bilder müsste ich heute mit dem IPS Panel trotzdem glatt nochmal neu bearbeiten, weil ich die Farben und ganz besonders die Kontraste damals nicht sauber hinbekommen habe. Mit dem IPS Panel sehe ich in den Schatten und Lichtern Details, die mit dem TN Panel schlicht nicht da waren, weil es sie nicht darstellen konnte.

Brauchst du das nicht? Dann nimm 144 Hz TN. Das Bild ist viel viel flüssiger. Du brauchst keine 144 fps dafür. Das merkst du auch bei 60 fps deutlich - aber das wurde ja alles schon gesagt.

144 Hz IPS wäre dann das (teure) Optimum.

Was die Auflösung angeht reichen mir persönlich nach wie vor 24 Zoll @ 1080p. Es gibt inzwischen zahlreiche Spiele, die massiv von 1440p profitieren, aber die sehen dann auch mit auf 1080p downgesampelten 1440p hervorragend aus, sodass ich die Auflösung als das am wenigsten relevante Kriterium betrachten würde.


----------



## wtfNow (22. März 2017)

Ob es sehr viel besser ist? Kommt drauf an was für ein TN Panel man gewohnt ist.
Für* mich *kommt ein TN jedenfalls nicht in Frage, mein letzter FHD war ein IPS, auf der Arbeit habe ich auch 2 IPS auf dem Tisch.
Der Großteil meiner Kollegen hat TN (hängt mit meinem Aufgabenbereich zusammen) und das sehe ich auch


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Das hier hat dann nichts mehr mit Enthusiast oder so zu tun, sondern da braucht es eher einen Realitätscheck - vielleicht ja bei mir selber, das habe ich mir ja hiermit eingebrockt.
> Habe mir damit selbst ein gutes Stück Spielspaß geraubt, da ich jetzt ständig denken werde, wie ******* mein Monitor ist - so extrem wie die Aussagen da ausfallen ist meine Hardware ja viel zu gut für den Schirm.


Entschuldigung, dass ich da rauslese, dass du uns die Schuld dafür gibst.


Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Ich habe schon 4k gesehen und klar ist das besser, allerdings kann ich mir das nicht leisten und finde es einfach finanziell gesehen gerade angenehmer, da Full HD eben nicht so Hardware-Hunger hat und ich es mit hohen Details "hübsch genug" finde.


Da soll ich jetzt von ableiten, dass du Downsampling aktiv betrieben hast?


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. März 2017)

Da steht _ich_ habe mir das geraubt und _ich_ brauche den Realitätscheck. Und _ich_ habe mir damit was eingebrockt. Und so war es auch gemeint.
Dass die Aussagen extrem ausfallen macht sie weder falsch noch verantwortlich.

Aber du wirst mir befürchte ich nicht zugestehen, dass du das hier etwas "falsch eingeordnet" hast, also ist es egal. 
Ich finde es zwar schön, wenn man so etwas einfach klären kann, aber manchmal wird es halt nichts. 

Zum Downsampling noch - das hat doch alleine bei Geforce-Karten fast jeder schon gewollt oder ungewollt mal betrieben, da macht der Treiber das ja teils schon automatisch. Ist nicht mehr irgendwas, wo man Wissen braucht.

Einen schönen noch. :>


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2017)

Nicht jeder nutzt GeForce Experience, was ja auch nicht der Treiber ist. 
Aber ohne Information deinerseits, kann ich das ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Versengold (22. März 2017)

Darf ich mich mal kurz einhaken in eur Diskussion?
Hier schwirren Begriffe im Forum wie Downsampling, DSR,HDR, Upsampling oder Upscaling herum.
Was genau bedeuten die eigentlich? Lese immer wieder msn soll im Treiber die Auflösung höher oder tiefer einstellen. Ich nehme es dreht sich dabei um Massnahmen zur Verbesserung der Darstellung und Qualität.

Und by the way. Welche GTX 1080 oder GTX 1080 Ti kann man empfehlen?


----------



## Amon (23. März 2017)

Downsampling bedeutet dass die Grafikkarte das Bild in einer höheren Auflösung berechnet als der Monitor ausgeben kann. Bei der Ausgabe auf den Monitor wird das Bild auf die native Auflösung herunter gerechnet, bspw. von 2560x1440 auf 1920x1080. DSR ist der Name der Funktion die Nvidia dafür im Treiber verwendet, bei aMD heisst das VSR. Der Effekt beim runter rechnen des Bildes ist halt der dass jedes einzelne Pixel dabei geglättet wird (sogenanntes OGSSAA). Nachteil dabei ist, dass du je nach verwendeter downsampling Stufe im Extremfall bis zu 50% fps verlieren kannst. Du brauchst also eine GPU mit entsprechend Leistung.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Phaneroptera (23. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder nutzt GeForce Experience, was ja auch nicht der Treiber ist.
> Aber ohne Information deinerseits, kann ich das ja nicht wissen.



Ich würde dir den Punkt sogar teilweise zugestehen. Aber du beharrst so stur auf deiner kompletten (du suchst dir nur den für dich genehmsten Punkt raus) üblen Nachrede, ohne auch nur 1cm abzuweichen, dass es schon fast witzig ist. 

Um etwas lösen zu können braucht es zwei - aber dein Schatten ist wohl zu groß, als das du drüber hüpfen könntest.  

Allet jute noch, ich klink mich hier aus (Gewinn für dich?  ), damit der Thread vielleicht noch für andere brauchbar bleibt.


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2017)

Ich hab mich doch entschuldigt, das ich das was anderes rausgelesen habe. 
Aber nochmal für dich:
Entschuldigung das ich deine Posts falsch interpretiert habe.


----------



## Phaneroptera (24. März 2017)

Oh, jetzt geht mir ein Licht auf. 

Ich habe da gleich zwei mal aufgrund der Formulierung etwas anders interpretiert, als es von dir gemeint war. Ich dachte nicht, dass du dich entschuldigen wolltest, hatte das viel eher ironisch aufgefasst. 
Das ist mir jetzt zwei oder gar drei mal passiert bei dir, ich habe da irgendwie Schwierigkeiten mit deinem Schreibstil. 

Dafür entschuldige ich mich jetzt selbstverständlich. Da haben wir dann beide was falsch interpretiert und aneinander vorbei geredet, nochmals sorry dafür.


----------



## Viking30k (24. März 2017)

Ich möchte mich auch mal einklinken  Habe beides hier 60 ohne Gsync und 144Hz mit Gsync ich kann auf dem 60er nicht mehr Zocken 

Es läuft sauberer und richtig Smooth selbst das rumschieben von Fenstern im Windows macht mit 144Hz Spaß  Finde es für die Augen um Welten angenehmer 

Was ich aber sagen muss ich kann wen ich Vsync und Gsync aus habe Tearing immer noch war nehmen^^ anscheinend bin ich Extrem empfindlich darauf


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2017)

Das tearing bleibt auch bei 144Hz, nur ist es meist wesentlich geringer als bei 60Hz.


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. März 2017)

Ich habe jetzt übrigens doch nicht gewartet, sondern mich nach Recherche und Überlegung für einen Monitor mit 2560 x 1440, 144 (165) Hz, G-Sync, 4ms (reicht mir) und einem IPS-Panel entschieden,

Ich bin mit dem Kauf zufrieden. Die Auflösung wirkt für mich extrem im Vergleich zu davor, hätte ich nie gedacht bei "nur" QHD.

Das BLB-Problem der IPS-Panels ist natürlich da. Wer eines ohne erwischt, hat die Lotterie gewonnen. Allerdings habe ich glaube ich einfach Glück gehabt, denn bei mir scheint es nicht sehr deutlich zu sein.

Ich hätte aber eine Frage an euch: kann es sein, dass man beim plötzlichen Umstieg auf eine höhere Auflösung und zusätzlich 144-165Hz (+IPS und Flat statt Curved) eine Eingewöhnungszeit braucht? 
Mir wird ehrlich gesagt etwas schwummrig vor dem Bildschirm, bis hin zu leichten Kopfschmerzen. Fühlt sich ein bisschen an wie die Übelkeit beim Fliegen oder so.

Und wen das Modell interessiert: AOC AG271QG. 
Zunächst fiel AOC aus meiner Wahl komplett heraus - das Design wirkte billig, die Rezensionen waren gemischt. Aber als ich mich mit diesem Modell genauer beschäftigt hatte schien es eine gute Wahl zu sein. Ganz am Ende hatte ich noch drei in der Auswahl, den Dell 27 Ultra Sharp, den Asus 144er mit IPS (Name gerade entfallen) und den AOC. Ich hatte mich für den Dell entschieden und den Asus wegen P/L und vergleichsweise üblen BLB-Beschreibungen aus der Auswahl genommen. Dann die Nachricht vom Verkäufer: "Ups, haben wir nicht, kommt erst in 2 Wochen". Und den AOC konnte ich am nächsten Tag schon haben. 
Also nochmal verglichen und mit der Frage TN/IPS gekämpft und ob der AOC zu dem Preis wirklich das alles liefern kann. Beim Dell wusste ich es ja, jedoch ist dieser mit TN vom Preis her erstaunlich nahe am AOC oder andersrum. Dann einfach zugegriffen. 
Bisher nicht bereut, außer der Frage mit der "Eingewöhnung". Verarbeitung und Stil passen auch, falls irgendjemand ~10 USB-Anschlüsse oder so am Monitor braucht, wird er hier glücklich.

Was ich wie immer absolut hasse: mitgelieferte Kabel sind viel zu kurz. Ich habe zwar ein HDMI-Kabel, welches lange genug ist, jedoch sagt eine kurze Internetsuche, dass Displayport quasi ein "Muss" ist bei solchen Monitoren. 
Heutzutage ist doch klar, dass nicht jeder seinen PC direkt neben den Monitor stellt, da kann man doch 50cm oder so mehr spendieren... -.-


----------



## Krolgosh (30. März 2017)

Klingt nach ner leichten Form von "Motion Sickness". Vlt bist du da einfach ein wenig empfindlicher.. gib dir mal ein paar Tage, ich denke das legt sich wieder.  

Und ja DP ist ein muss, alleine schon weil das HDMI nicht die nötige Bandbreite herbringt.


----------



## JoM79 (30. März 2017)

Wie sind denn deine Einstellungen in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung? 
Auflösung und Hertz richtig eingestellt? 
Gsync aktiviert und wieviel fps hast du bzw in welchem Spiel wird dir sicher schwindelig.


----------



## Phaneroptera (30. März 2017)

Also es geht nicht ums Zocken, dazu komme ich momentan noch nicht. Habe fürs erste nur die Auflösung und 144Hz eingestellt, GSync aktiviert und fertig.

Dieses komische Gefühlt entsteht auch so wenn ich mal länger davor sitze (Surfen etc). Eventuell ist es auch die kleinere Schrift und ich muss das ändern.

Ich dachte nur, dass es sowas bei dem Umstieg vielleicht öfter gibt, aber anscheinend nicht und ich muss einfach noch die Helligkeit, Schriftgröße und alles Weitere richtig einstellen.


----------



## Spreed (4. April 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Also es geht nicht ums Zocken, dazu komme ich momentan noch nicht. Habe fürs erste nur die Auflösung und 144Hz eingestellt, GSync aktiviert und fertig.
> 
> Dieses komische Gefühlt entsteht auch so wenn ich mal länger davor sitze (Surfen etc). Eventuell ist es auch die kleinere Schrift und ich muss das ändern.
> 
> Ich dachte nur, dass es sowas bei dem Umstieg vielleicht öfter gibt, aber anscheinend nicht und ich muss einfach noch die Helligkeit, Schriftgröße und alles Weitere richtig einstellen.



Im Windows sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren. Den Unterschied von G-Sync wirst du im Windows aber mMn nicht merken.

Wie auch immer, für gewöhnlich hätte man diese Symptome eher wenn die Hz zu niedrig sind, bzw. der Monitor nicht flicker-free ist.
Evtl. ist er defekt. Aber im Grund kann man hier nur raten 

edit: Wenns die Schriftgröße wäre, dann solltest du zum Augenarzt. Würde auf eine Überanstrengung der Augen hindeuten.


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2017)

Spreed schrieb:


> Im Windows sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren. G-Sync greift da im übrigen nicht.


Natürlich funktioniert Gsync da.


----------



## Spreed (4. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich funktioniert Gsync da.



Schlecht formuliert meinerseits, habs geändert.


----------

